# Usbip

## FLaw_less

Hello!

I found starange that google said me nothing about missed in gentoo-overlays package usbip. All guids just said "type usbipd -D, an all will work", but I have no idea where I can find usbipd. Ofcourse i can use package for ubuntu, but it's not the gentoo-way. I hope here you can help me.

----------

## khayyam

FLaw_less ...

```
# e-file usbipd

 * sys-apps/linux-misc-apps

        Available Versions:     3.6-r2 3.6-r1 

        Homepage:               http://kernel.org/

        Description:            Misc tools bundled with kernel sources

        Matched Files:          /usr/sbin/usbipd; 

 * net-misc/usbip

        Available Versions:     3.6 0.1.7-r0 0.1.7 

        Matched Files:          /usr/sbin/usbipd; /usr/bin/usbipd;
```

I imagine it's the latter you're looking for ... btw, 'e-file' is provided by app-portage/pfl.

best ... khay

----------

## FLaw_less

ok, but...

```

$ sudo emerge -av net-misc/usbip

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies                       ... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "net-misc/usbip".

emerge: searching for similar names...

emerge: Maybe you meant any of these: net-misc/gip, net-misc/bti, net-misc/sipsak?

```

----------

## khayyam

FLaw_less ...

yeah, I should have looked to see if that package was still available, I now see it was removed from the tree on 18th Feb 2014. It may be available via some overlay but on a quick search I'm not seeing one.

best ... khay

----------

## rmarku

Hi, I just need usbip too, the portage package have been removed, but the source code is in the kernel sources.

I could make it work going here and building it.

/usr/src/linux-3.18.0-gentoo/tools/usb/usbip

A little too late, but I hope this to be useful for others.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rmarku,

The ebuild will still be in the portage attic.

If you want to try it, you will need to put it in your own local overlay.

----------

